# Who'll win the vaccine race?



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Which company, or companies, will be the eventual winners in the covid 19 vaccine race? Some big-name drug firm? Second-tier player.? A dark horse? Any comments.....? Me....I haven't a clue, but I'd guess it will involve a big pharma name...but which one I have no idea.


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

I regret to say I think an effective vaccine will never come.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

Mukhang pera said:


> I regret to say I think an effective vaccine will never come.



Wow, so many positive results I've seen have given me hope. Many are in the stage 3 and have actually started making the vaccine so that they'll be ready when the approval comes. You don't get to phase 3 if the first two phases are a failure.

ltr


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

I will hope your optimism is rewarded ltr.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Chinese team has made impressive progress with its inactivated viral COVID vaccine. In a paper published in Science on May 6, the team reported that their candidate vaccine had “induced SARS-CoV-2-specific neutralizing antibodies in mice, rats and non-human primates.” It also “provided partial or complete protection in macaques” against deliberate infection with the virus. On June 13 Sinovac posted initial results for a Phase 1/2 trial involving several hundred people: 90% of the volunteers tested positive for protective antibodies. The company may now rush straight to Phase 3 trials.

Because BCG already has a decades-long history of safe use as a vaccine, trials to see whether it is effective against COVID have gone straight to Phase 3. Trials are currently underway among 10,000 frontline health workers in Australia, run by Murdoch Children’s Research Institute, and in the Netherlands among a further 1,500 health workers.









What are the Top 5 most promising COVID-19 vaccine candidates? - Alliance for Science


We’ve compiled a list of the top 5 most promising candidate vaccine platforms, with a brief summary of relevant details. We’ll keep this page updated so come back regularly to learn the latest developments.




allianceforscience.cornell.edu


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

Have a look at the photo of a lab tech holding a vial labeled Covid-19 vaccine in this article. (Note: I am not so gullible as to believe that this is THE vaccine - likely some kind of trial). It appears UPenn and VRC (on label) are both 
active in race to develop one. Perhaps they will make the first trial. Dr Fauci said that "it is not a matter of if, but when", a vaccine will produced in the US. Moderna is one Company experimenting with the mRNA vaccine. the stock price has 3X in 6 months. My guess is that all those brains in Cambridge, MA will lead the way to some kind of vaccine. Fingers crossed.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

Will the vaccine be patented or distributed free of charge?


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

There are lots of candidate vaccines being tested. Not sure what the news is, here.

It's worth saying that we have never developed an effective vaccine for any coronavirus that has been put into widespread use. It is not a foregone conclusion that one will be developed at all, nevermind in record time. Or its effectiveness/longevity might be underwhelming.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

There are several vaccines already producing antibodies in humans, seems to work...lets see if it kills the host.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

andrewf said:


> It is not a foregone conclusion that one will be developed at all, nevermind in record time. Or its effectiveness/longevity might be underwhelming.



It seems that when you actually make it to a phase 3 test, that the results so far are very positive.

Vacinne tesing phases 1 through 3.

ltr


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

"If only we had spent our time and energy on medicine and life, and not on war and death."." 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275762584495558656


----------



## TraceyBower (Jun 24, 2020)

It is going to be like with flu vaccine, maybe it works...


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Eder said:


> There are several vaccines already producing antibodies in humans, seems to work...lets see if it kills the host.


We don't know if having anti-bodies confers immunity.


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

Moderna teams up with Catalent for manufacturing of COVID-19 vaccine candidate (NASDAQ:MRNA)


Moderna (NASDAQ:MRNA) and Catalent (NYSE:CTLT) collaborates for large-scale, commercial fill-finish manufacturing of Moderna’s COVID-19 vaccine candidate (mRNA-1273) at Catalent’s...




seekingalpha.com


----------



## :) lonewolf (Feb 9, 2020)

They are racing to get the vaccine before the virus fades. The laws have been passed so big pharma cant be held responsible for side effects of a vaccine. DANGER DANGER This will not be your average flue shot. If they make it mandatory to take the vaccine the wise will fight till death.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

:) lonewolf said:


> If they make it mandatory to take the vaccine the wise will fight till death.



They won't need to fight till death - just wait until you get COVID19.

ltr


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

I think there are a lot of Darwin Awards to be handed out for the people in the US these days.


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

andrewf said:


> I think there are a lot of Darwin Awards to be handed out for the people in the US these days.


Some will be handed out posthumously, no doubt.


----------



## :) lonewolf (Feb 9, 2020)

like_to_retire said:


> They won't need to fight till death - just wait until you get COVID19.
> 
> ltr


The government is more deadly then any virus. Governments could even set of nukes & the new miracle cure covid would save the world from deaths of nukes. The death certificates would read covid cause of death


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Average age of Covid death in Alberta is 83...average normal Albertan lifespan is 82.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

What happens to the average age of death when you are gasping for air and can't get an ICU bed?

What happens when your mother, etc. is left to die because someone younger needs the bed?


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

What if we live in fear the rest of our days?


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

The leading western candidate by far is a vaccine in the UK with Oxford and AstraZeneca. Phase 3 clinical trials are starting shortly with over 30,000 patients. China has a lead candidate too. They just approved it for their military. Indications from researchers is that the virus is not changing rapidly and it is a very good candidate for a vaccine.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Eder said:


> What if we live in fear the rest of our days?


You would have a really good point if there were not a global pandemic in play. It is foolish to say we should be behaving exactly as normal as if risks haven't changed. You can go to the opposite extreme and be paralyzed by fear, or you can change your behaviour in keeping with the balance of risk. Refusing to wear a mask in crowded public public places because of muh freedumbs is just being asinine. We have seen in Italy and NYC a taste of how bad it could get (those were not worst case scenarios). Uncontained, cases double every 3 days. It doesn't take long to get there.


----------



## :) lonewolf (Feb 9, 2020)

andrewf said:


> You would have a really good point if there were not a global pandemic in play. It is foolish to say we should be behaving exactly as normal as if risks haven't changed. You can go to the opposite extreme and be paralyzed by fear, or you can change your behaviour in keeping with the balance of risk. Refusing to wear a mask in crowded public public places because of muh freedumbs is just being asinine. We have seen in Italy and NYC a taste of how bad it could get (those were not worst case scenarios). Uncontained, cases double every 3 days. It doesn't take long to get there.


 Social distancing makes no sense way more time is spent in stores which actually increases odds of catching the over hyped cold. Close down areas we can be in actually increases the amount of people in areas that are open. In NYC they are killing people in hospitals with the way they are using ventilators, seeding nursing homes with covid, No one dies of a heart attack anymore only Covid. 
In regards to masks, When tested they do not protect, produce unsafe air quality though the sheep will wear.

The sheep wearing masks think they are protecting others. The sheep are giving the power hungry government more power to control us in regards to this scamdemic. The government is more dangerous then any virus


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Alright, lonewolf is going back on ignore.


----------

